# How much would you price a bath bomb (or buy)?



## icg

It seems that a lot of people here are selling or planning to sell bath bombs. I recently bought a bath bomb online for $7.00 (and $3.25 shipping). There were so many great reviews and the pictures were amazing. When I received it, it was around 2.15" and 5-6oz only! And it colored my water a really pale blue and the smell disappeared within seconds of completely dissolving. 

After seeing this, I wanted to know how much you would price/buy a bath bomb? At least to at most.

Let's put a 2.75" average sized bath bomb at 5-8oz.

Note they didn't put product dimensions or size in description, but the reviews were great?


----------



## NOLAGal

Depending on the site and how much trouble the seller wants to go through its possible to fake some or all of the reviews. Or maybe you just got a bad one. I bought one from lush couple months back that had to be a dud, no fizz little foam it just floated and did nothing after few mins I threw it away.

I know a little something about sales and is where I have experience in my previous professional career. 

First you have to distinguish between online sales and retail sales at a store when determining pricing. With the exception of large retailer who has brick and mortar stores and also sells online. 

Brick and mortar sales are mostly impulse or purchased because they want to use it soon (today, tomorrow etc). You can price a lot higher say $5-$8 range. You also have little to no competition in close proximity so for convenience there is a cost. (Vs the person getting in the car and driving across town to another place to buy that may be a little cheaper.) 

Online: not as much impulse or instant gratification. You know you will have to wait a couple days and the competition is tremendous. In seconds you can shop and compare from 100s of different sellers. The pricing gets very competitive. Unless if you are a well known brand you will need to reduce the price in the same bath bomb online then you would sell in brick and mortar. Maybe $2-$5.  (I can't believe people still pay $7 online what made you try it instead of one from anyone else much cheaper, the reviews?) 

Online you really need to market yourself, your product, branding and packaging is important and if you want to make money you need a good competitive entry price point to get people to give you a try and obviously you need a good quality product to sell, excellent customer service etc...
If you develope a good brand, quality product you can charge more the your completion if not you will be basically competing with everyone else on price. 

Brick and mortar you just need a good display, online you need to get really creative from marketing stand point. Brick and mortar you want to get people in the door. Online you need to get people to give you a try, think out the box. How can you get the most exposure and how can you stand out from the rest and compel them to try you.


----------



## earlene

I have purchased bath bombs when priced low, for example, a packet of 2 or 3 for $6.00 to $8.00.  Usually they are priced much higher, though.

Yesterday in HEB, a grocery store chain in Texas, I saw them priced at $6.89-$10 each, depending on their size.  Reading the ingredient list I noticed that citric acid, baking soda, kaolin clay, and sea salt where the dry ingredints. Not much in the way of color and no colorants listed. Some had herbs mixed in. All were wrapped in either colored fabric which gave an illusion of color.

IMO, since I do make them, and know what the costs can be, it needs to be taken into account when pricing.  Size also makes a difference, as related to the materials used.  I've seen BB'S go for far more than I know he ingredients warrant, and I won't pay the price, but customers at Lush do.  I believe I it is wise to price fairly based on costs and time, for a reasonable profit and taking into account the usual going rate in your area.  But if it were me I doubt I would ever charge Lush prices. I don'd consider them fairly priced.


----------



## icg

It was a first pager on the Etsy shop when you search "bath bombs". Looked really big in the zoomed in picture. The scent was described as mango/fruity, which I loved. I mostly bought it to compare to the ones I made, so I wanted something lots of people bought and had lots of reviews. Honestly, it wasn't that bad, but for the price I paid, it was disappointing. They also sell bath salts and soaps, so they were pretty big in the bath products market.

I've bought other bath bombs on Etsy before. Got a 4oz black one for $4.00 and one with a ring. I expected since this one was more expensive, it would be higher end and have something special.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I would have pay $6, only for a bath bomb 4 oz or larger.  I personally think that was too much, and specially if there is no shooting actions and colors.


----------



## Dahila

4 oz bb I price it & 6 .  whatever you make material cost x 2 then sum of it times 2 .  It gives you more or less good price.


----------



## BattleGnome

A few months ago I purchased a 4 inch bath bomb for something like $12. The ingredients list was literally: baking soda, citric acid, polyethylene glycol, fragrance, and color. It had an inexpensive sea horse toy embed and advertised that the particular bomb I chose had proceeds going towards ocean clean up/preservation. The store was Hot Topic, I'm surprised it didn't cost more.


----------



## DianaPopova

It depends. I live in Ukraine, the worst bath bombs in the supermarket cost about 0,5$, good quality bath bombs are around 6-8$ and still it is very expensive for an average person.


----------

